# help



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi my soon been put on nutramigen milk 4 Weeks ago as was contispated and straining lots. Also rantidine and domperidone and Gaviscon for GOR. The Gaviscon was started6 Weeks ago and made him contispated tried cooled boiled water didn't help. My problem is he is still straining even though opening his bowels everyday.their like a clay constancy green in colour which I know milk can cause the green.i'm just wondering if he actually needs the milk or whether he should u go back on normal milk.i'm getting desperate now hate seeing him suffer on a daily basis.my follow up not till Jan 14


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi briony if he is straining it might be worth going to see your gp for some lactolose, as he has not long been on the milk you can either keep going with this for a while until your next app which I understand is a long while off or contact your health visitor as she should have notes on what the paediatrician has prescribed, but ask your gp about some lactolose if he is struggling, hope this helps 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Forgot to put he already on lactulose twice a day abs think that giving him tummy cramps as he will strain pass wind then squeal in pain x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no poor thing, I think you could do with contacting your health visitor regarding the milk, like I say, she should have correspondence from the paediatrician about their plan and she may also be able to contact them for further advice regarding the milk so give her a try, sorry I can't be of more help but my hands are a little tied when a plan has already been put in place 
Let me know how you get on 
Nic 
Xx


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

That ok thank you I'll contact her xx


----------

